# Fishing With Live LY's @ Sykes (Snapper&Grouper Candy)



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Did some fishing the other day at good ole bob sykes. Caught a ton of mangrove snapper & did manage to get a keeper too. Thank god the LY were back because it's one of the best baits inshore guys. I also caught two grouper which was really surprising....... I'll link a video below if you guys want to check it out! Have a fantastic day everyone & good luck if y'all are hitting the water soon! 

VIDEO: https://youtu.be/dpmtU2AqfWE


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

nicely done, makes me want to go fish bob sykes sometime in the near future


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Awesomeness


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Under my dock is the same size fish. Gag and Red Grouper too. When it hits a certain temperature they will head out to the big water. Release all you can so they can grow up.


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Do it man! Ive caught Specs,Reds,Mangroves,Spanish,Sharks,Flounder & a bunch of other stuff there brother. As long as you know what you're doing you'll catch something !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LY's best bait on earth!!!


----------

